# blood sugars- no pattern



## pinkemz (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,
im 27 weeks tomoz and last few days my sugar has been playing up. I am having a lot of hypos and a lot of highs some reaching 16 - 18. I am on Medtronic insulin pump and im correcting as it suggests but seem to be having hypos now my DSN is away till thursday on Holiday i dont know whether to grim and bare it till then or try and change my rates but as there aint no pattern dont know what to change to be honest. Has this happened to anyone else? I am just worried about the lil one eventhough baby is super active 
Any advice???
Emma xxxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 13, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about problems...........and cant really advise to be honest as I think pregnancy is so unpredictable.......

Are the highs and lows both during the day and night..........?

I would probably say increase/decrease your basal and then just try and constantly monitor your BG every few hours, correcting as you go......

Some more helpful advice should be along soon......


----------



## pinkemz (Sep 13, 2011)

thanx novorapid for advise yes both are during day and night
checking sugar every 2hrs i think i might do it every hour until it settles again


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi pinkemz

It's so tough when there isn't a pattern isn't it? I've had spells like this, think its just the nature of pregnancy and diabetes! I have a feeling that I struggled at around 26-27 weeks as well, it seems so long ago now!

Apart from the strange bloods, do you feel okay otherwise? You don't feel like you're coming down with anything?

If you're having a lot of hypos, the highs could be a result of rebounding later on. Would that make sense? You could try checking every hour and you might find it easier to predict what's happening and maybe catch the hypos before they happen. I've found that a lot of the time my post-meal reading will be perfect but then I end up hypoing later, before my next meal. In which case I've dropped my basal slightly and then had an extra snack to a) avoid the hypo and b) avoid the rebound later on.

Keep us posted xx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine always did this before having to go up a basal rate on the pump. I always adjusted my own insulin but had been taught to by my dsn.  If you don't feel confident messing with your basals , just maybe correct until you can speak todsn.  Also if your not already, write everything down including carb eaten and insulin given for food as my ratio changed quite a bit and so it could be this before changing basal. I could never see a pattern bug when I saw my dsn she could pick out a pattern.  She said every 2 days was a pattern when pregnant.


----------

